# k...sum1 tell me these are eggs!?



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yoo...i hope this is being posted in the right forum...what in gods name are these...and they are soft. im hoping that Oz breeds super frogs that lay 100 eggs at 4.5 months... :lol: but in all seriousness...any clue as to what these are?




























ill post some closeups soon


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, they're not vent eggs- but I'm stumped.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

They look a lot like the little "things" that are left over after a slime mold's "rooty/bloom" thing goes away. I always notice little poppy seed things left behind on the glass or substrate after a huge one disappears.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

OK. yeah, now that you mention that it is on the underside of a leaf that had this on it....










i definitely hadnt noticed it was the same leaf. but that must be whats going on then. 

Case Closed. thanks a lot dude...


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty cool looking, probably harmless but it may start to look rather gross if you let it go.


----------

